# Jerome Jordan News



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Bucks aren’t expected to have a press conference for Corey Maggette, the veteran forward they acquired in a trade with Golden State.
> 
> Maggette was recently in Milwaukee for a medical exam and there were some minor issues that temporarily delayed the consummation of the deal.


http://journaltimes.com/sports/article_02224d9a-897f-11df-9a29-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

uh


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

haha speaking of james, i talked to his college coach the other day when he back in in florida a&m and even he was joking that he was stealing the knicks money


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> mike_slane
> 
> The #Knicks officially acquried the draft rights to center Jerome Jordan from Milwaukee in exchange for cash considerations today. #Knicks


http://twitter.com/mike_slane/status/18046473788


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Question, isn't it possible to sign our 2nd round picks to contracts AFTER we reach the cap? If so, to what degree can we allow those contracts to be non-gauranteed? And how much money in total can we promise a 2nd round pick in it's first year? I'm curious because we might be able to parlay those 3 in addition to $3 million cash in exchange for a role player. It could be a type of trump card for the Knicks and might give these players some significance.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rookie of the Year: Could it be the Knicks’ Jordan?*


> Jordan has a small buyout, and his agent told Marc Berman of the New York Post he expects his client to be playing in the NBA this season – either with the Knicks or with some other NBA team. With the Knicks hoarding cap pace for the free agent class of 2012, and with Kurt Thomas indicating to Frank Isola of the New York Daily News that the Chicago Bulls, Miami Heat and Dallas Mavericks are all viable options aside from the Knicks, there is a strong chance that Jordan will be logging major minutes at center for Knicks coach Mike D’Antoni, who has shown himself to be willing to give major minutes and roles to unproven players (See Landry Fields and Timofey Mozgov).
> 
> Now, does that make Jordan Rookie of the Year material? No, not automatically.
> 
> But a major role on a winning team would put him in the hunt, and at this point in the preseason (wait a minute, it’s not the preseason quite yet) it is not too soon to rule anybody of the ROY race.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Marc Berman @NYPost_Berman
> Hearing 7-0 #Knicks center Jerome Jordan is safely on flight from Europe bound for JFK.
> via Twitter


Two seven footers THEY SCARED NOW!


----------

